# McDojo Street Fight



## Andrew Green

*Language warning


----------



## Buka

I really, really enjoyed that. What an outstanding job those kids did putting that together and editing it.
Bravo.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Sorry, I did not see this thread and posted it also.  Funny video!


----------



## Ironbear24

That was really cool!


----------



## JP3

Definitely worth the watch!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Love it!


----------

